# D Link DIR 600 wont connect to tablet



## Jess_N_Terry (Nov 15, 2012)

Im posting for my grandma, she got a tablet (not sure what kind), but it will connect with my wifi, and my uncles wifi... She bought a D Link wireless router so she can use it at her house and for some reason it wont connect, I mean it shows its connected, but the bars are grey... I even tried it with my android and the same thing. It shows you have a wifi connection, but will not connect to anything. My uncle runs a ethernet cord to his house from her TWC router, we unhooked it to see if it would work and still the same thing. Any idea as to how we can fix this as to where it will actually pick up a REAL connection and not a fake one?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you explain your setup in detail with make and models - and exactly whats connected up and how


> My uncle runs a ethernet cord to his house from her TWC router,


 and how far away is his house ?


----------

